# Purchasing Weeks Online



## Dakota Bob (Feb 27, 2014)

What would one expect to pay for weeks in a gold crown resort from a reputable online site, including all commission and closing fees?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 27, 2014)

depends on the week!

anywhere from free, to thousands of dollars.


----------



## Dakota Bob (Feb 27, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> depends on the week!
> 
> anywhere from free, to thousands of dollars.



I am personally looking from 2-13, but would shoot for whatever is weighted for the best exchange rates.


----------



## Dakota Bob (Feb 27, 2014)

Here's my real question.  I purchased my first week a few weeks ago(full price of course) and I have been looking to purchase more weeks online to average them down.  I have seen them in the $3500 range with all fees.  I called the guy that sold me my week and he offered me 6 weeks total at $5500 a piece, and he would throw my initial investment at it.  Not great. Not terrible. The thing that's got me thinking is the MFs.  They are $350/week.  He offered me $700/6 weeks.  That would save me $1400/year.  Are 6 consecutive weeks worth something?  I hope to work my way into 12 weeks eventually.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

*It also depends on the area, the resort, demand, etc.*



Dakota Bob said:


> I am personally looking from 2-13, but would shoot for whatever is weighted for the best exchange rates.



Too many factors involved to say.  Weeks 2-13 may or may not be high season.  The resort may be GC, but not have the demand.  The location could be a prime area with little availability.


----------



## VivianLynne (Feb 28, 2014)

Egret1986 said:


> Too many factors involved to say.  Weeks 2-13 may or may not be high season.  The resort may be GC, but not have the demand.  The location could be a prime area with little availability.



I wonder if OP is talking about $2K-$13K as the purchase price....

I got mine weeks usually for $1 (one dollar) with Free closing and transfer costs.

Now a good Marriot Platinum Plus would cost more - maybe in the $2-13,000 range --- but a GOLD CROWN resort ... MUCH lower price.


----------



## Dakota Bob (Feb 28, 2014)

Egret1986 said:


> Too many factors involved to say.  Weeks 2-13 may or may not be high season.  The resort may be GC, but not have the demand.  The location could be a prime area with little availability.



Its in Vegas.  He actually quoted me the price and never asked the time period.


----------



## RX8 (Feb 28, 2014)

No clue as to WHAT timeshare you are referring to but with MF of $350/week (or even more confusing $700 total MF for 6 weeks???) it isn't going to be a prime timeshare. Paying $5500 per week is not going to help you average down your costs. 

Timeshares are a dime a dozen in Vegas. If you are paying more than that you are likely over paying.  Depending on the timeshare, a dime a dozen might actually be too much!

Edited to add:  The seller said your maintenance fees would drop from $350 to $100 a week if you purchased six weeks at $5500 per week?   How can the seller dictate how much your maintenance fees are going to be?  Wouldn't that be the HOA deciding how much the MF would be for each week?  What is the resort and seller?

Finally, not sure if you were purchasing resale in Vegas but if you are be very careful.  There are previous threads on TUG about how a purchaser wanted to rescind a resale purchase from a Vegas timeshare resale company only to find out there are no rescission rights on resale (even if from a developer).


----------



## vckempson (Feb 28, 2014)

Many of us have purchased our timeshares right off of e-bay.  When your liability exposure is counted in the hundreds of dollars, it's not a big risk.

The market is kind of split into three sections.  Here as example 1.  Develop Prices  ($25,000)  2. Wholesale or Quasi retail/resale prices. ($5,000) 3. Direct resale with owner or ebay ($300).

Again, with the savings at the third level, it's worth the incidental risk.  

Most often, the ebay sellers already got an owner to pay them thousands to take the TS off their hands.  When they then sell them on e-bay, they don't really care how much they get for it since they already got paid.  They just want it gone so someone else has to pay the MF's.


----------



## theo (Feb 28, 2014)

*Eternal ownership is not "cheap"...*



vckempson said:


> When your liability exposure is counted in the hundreds of dollars, it's not a big risk.



I don't disagree regarding the low risk of inexpensive purchase, but I think it's also worth reminding any potential buyer, particularly a "newbie", that the legal (and quite permanent) obligation and burden of annual maintenance fees should not be casually dismissed or overlooked --- regardless of cheap (..or even free) acquisition cost.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 28, 2014)

I will watch this develop with interest. First, the seller doesn't dictate how much the MF is. The resort/HOA does. Second, as stated, TSs in Las Vegas can fairly readily be rented for under $300/week, so why own there at all? Third, there are a ton of TSs available on eBay for $1. I have one I like a lot that I paid $1.25 for.

Is there value in 6+consecutive weeks? Maybe. If I lived in N. Dakota and wanted to escape from mid Jan until March, there would be appeal. Enough to place additional $$ value on it? I dunno.

OP, Welcome to TUG. I hope you figure out the answers. It'll be interesting to see how this develops.

Jim


----------



## Dakota Bob (Feb 28, 2014)

This is going to be our winter home away from home.  I am generally pretty skeptical about buying things like this online, but in the end it is obviously going to cost me in this case.  From what I am get gathering it is likely a developer I am dealing with instead of a reseller.  I have even told him I am not planning on trading through RCI (I assume they are the "reseller").  Given the fact that I have already purchased my first week the next 5 weeks come out to about $3500 a piece in additional investments.  If the the MFs are correct they will pay for themselves over time especially if I save additional $ exchanging through the company instead if RCI.

The Vegas thing is simply an in for me to swap through the group.  My ultimate goal is to spend one month at three resorts a year with minimal hassle.  Can that be accomplished effectively piecing together online purchases and traded through RCI?  I may dabble a little online with a couple weeks to exchange through RCI to travel a little more eventually, but not for now.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 28, 2014)

What group are you envisioning internal trades with? Again I'm confused. In one sentence you say you don't intend to exchange through RCI, then in another you ask if it's possible to string together consecutive weeks trading through RC I. Which is it?


----------



## Dakota Bob (Feb 28, 2014)

Vacation Village.


----------



## Dakota Bob (Feb 28, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> What group are you envisioning internal trades with? Again I'm confused. In one sentence you say you don't intend to exchange through RCI, then in another you ask if it's possible to string together consecutive weeks trading through RC I. Which is it?



I don't intend to go through RCI.  I am just wondering how easy it would be to if what I want through RCI if I chose to go through the eBay purchase method.


----------



## presley (Feb 28, 2014)

Sounds like you want 3 months in a vacation home and would like to break that up into 3 locations.  Is this correct?  If so, it can be extremely difficult to do that via exchanging.  Every exchange is a gamble.  Getting a full month in the same unit,the odds are stacked against you.

If I wanted the above situation, I'd buy 4 weeks at each of the 3 locations I wanted.  Even if you could exchange into the same location for 4 weeks in a row, chances are you would be checking out at 10am at the end of the week and checking back into another room at 4pm.


----------



## Dakota Bob (Feb 28, 2014)

presley said:


> Sounds like you want 3 months in a vacation home and would like to break that up into 3 locations.  Is this correct?  If so, it can be extremely difficult to do that via exchanging.  Every exchange is a gamble.  Getting a full month in the same unit,the odds are stacked against you.
> 
> If I wanted the above situation, I'd buy 4 weeks at each of the 3 locations I wanted.  Even if you could exchange into the same location for 4 weeks in a row, chances are you would be checking out at 10am at the end of the week and checking back into another room at 4pm.



That could very well be.  That's why I am here, to ask questions.  I think if anyone could do it, it would be someone who invested directly through them instead of on eBay.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 28, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> I don't intend to go through RCI.  I am just wondering how easy it would be to if what I want through RCI if I chose to go through the eBay purchase method.



You're talking apples and oranges here. RCI is just an exchange company. You don't buy anything through them. eBay is an auction or sales outlet. You don't exchange through them. 

IF I were thinking of trying to string together a bunch of weeks, I'd probably go with a different resort group than VV. I have not heard glowing reports of lots of resorts to exchange into (internally). OR I'd buy a whole bunch of resort weeks that had been already converted to RCI Points. VV and more specifically Grandview L.V. is famous here for these. For a specific number, if your MF is under 1 cent a point, it's generally considered a good deal. That would be for instance 50,000 points for $500.00/yr MF. Many Grandview's will beat this ratio. (resale) Do not pay to convert them yourself. 

Armed with a whole bunch of RCI points, it is not hard to string together a bunch of weeks. There are a couple of TUGgers who live in TSs full time doing this, and using bonus weeks and Last Calls.

Anyhoo, that's my take on  it. I think you have much to learn before you start spending a lot of money. Like steady reading here on TUG for at least 6 months, and renting a few timeshares so you can recognize a good deal from just an OK deal. 

Good Luck


----------



## vckempson (Feb 28, 2014)

theo said:


> I don't disagree regarding the low risk of inexpensive purchase, but I think it's also worth reminding any potential buyer, particularly a "newbie", that the legal (and quite permanent) obligation and burden of annual maintenance fees should not be casually dismissed or overlooked --- regardless of cheap (..or even free) acquisition cost.



I agree completely.  I should have mentioned that but was only thinking about the purchasing aspect.



Dakota Bob said:


> This is going to be our winter home away from home.  I am generally pretty skeptical about buying things like this online, but in the end it is obviously going to cost me in this case.  From what I am get gathering it is likely a developer I am dealing with instead of a reseller.  I have even told him I am not planning on trading through RCI (I assume they are the "reseller").  Given the fact that I have already purchased my first week the next 5 weeks come out to about $3500 a piece in additional investments.  If the the MFs are correct they will pay for themselves over time especially if I save additional $ exchanging through the company instead if RCI.
> 
> The Vegas thing is simply an in for me to swap through the group.  My ultimate goal is to spend one month at three resorts a year with minimal hassle.  Can that be accomplished effectively piecing together online purchases and traded through RCI?  I may dabble a little online with a couple weeks to exchange through RCI to travel a little more eventually, but not for now.



All kinds of things are wrong with your plans.  Can I assume you purchased at Grandview at Las Vegas?

1.  I own at Vacation Village in Orlando and it doesn't work the way you think.  There is no internal swapping to other places.  You MUST go through RCI.  You then get a reduced exchange fee of $139, instead of the normal $209.

2. No one can change your MF's.  They are what they are and are set by the HOA each year.  

3. $5,500 is no deal by ANY standards.  Reading between the lines, this is for a 1 bdrm unit.  The units are actually 2 Bdrm lockoffs.  1 Bdrm is just 1/2 of the unit.  So that means you are paying $11,000 for a full unit.  You can pick these up on e-bay for a fraction of that.

4. Back to #1.  You have to exchange through RCI to get to other places, even other Vacation Village places.  There's no internal exchange that's apart from RCI.  Therefore, what's relevant isn't how many units you get but how many points you get for what you are buying.  I'm a RCI weeks guy (they still use a modified points system as apposed to straight points... a la the RCI Points system).  The trick is to buy a week that gets you lots of points and use fewer of those points to get back to other Vacation Village locations.  I do this with my Vacation Village at Parkway.  The leverage can be significant.  Owning super prime time and trading back in can get you many times more weeks of usage than you own.

Based on your description, you must have purchased a fixed week?  If that's the case you'd be in the regular RCI exchange.  In that case don't buy more at Grandview. It's a waste of your money, even if given to you for free.  Get more at Vacation Village at Parkway in Orlando.  That will give you the most leverage if you get a prime week. 

Now, if you are hell bent on owning more in their system, you don't need to look any further than e-bay.   My real suggestion, though, is to use what you've got so you understand the system and how it all works first.  The great deals on e-bay will still be there later.


----------



## vckempson (Feb 28, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> That could very well be.  That's why I am here, to ask questions.  I think if anyone could do it, it would be someone who invested directly through them instead of on eBay.



For Vacation Village, you don't get ANYTHING extra by buying directly through them.  You don't have any extra privileges of ANY KIND.  All owners are equal, regardless of how you acquired the units.


----------



## vckempson (Feb 28, 2014)

Just to show how cheaply available these are, here is a Grandview that is currently being given away by a fellow Tugger for free and he's paying the closing costs.  He's even paid the 2014 MF but is giving the usage this year to the buyer.  So the buyer is essentially being paid to take the week.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206468

Moderator: I'm not listing or promoting that listing, just showing it as an example.  Please don't remove this.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 28, 2014)

I have done what you are trying to do --- ALL THRU EBAY!

I can spend the entire winter in South Florida beachy region between Ft Lauderdale and Pompano beach ... BEACH block area. In units from Studio to 2bedroom. All are very nice and full of other winter characters. Each resort has a different personality - be prepared as YOU are not the first or last one with a PLAN just like that.

I have ARP with Wyndham for booking winter weeks; I have fixed deed weeks in 3 different resorts. I have RCI POINTS, too -- for the giggles. 

You can find and buy without a broker --- suggest you start to travel and learn WHAT type of happy home you want for the winter. I am serious ==> these resorts are like places you eat out at --- some you will NOT LIKE and others, will be like your 'hood.

And like Norm in Cheers, everyone at the resort's front desks knows my name (for the good, the bad or the ugly) - but I have a very good time.

The other aspect of my plan - I usually travel alone and I do NOT rent a car.


----------



## Dakota Bob (Feb 28, 2014)

vckempson said:


> I agree completely.  I should have mentioned that but was only thinking about the purchasing aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The price is at a point that is irrelevant if the MFs and ability to exchange promises held up.  Free is not good enough if I were to actually get no MFs for 4 out of 6 weeks.  The weird thing is that I have text messages in my phone with his # attached to them explaining all of this.  From what I am hearing I seriously need to consider contacting the LV authorities to report this scam, ironic because he "claimed" he works there(LVPD).


----------



## presley (Feb 28, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> The price is at a point that is irrelevant if the MFs and ability to exchange promises held up.  Free is not good enough if I were to actually get no MFs for 4 out of 6 weeks.  The weird thing is that I have text messages in my phone with his # attached to them explaining all of this.  From what I am hearing I seriously need to consider contacting the LV authorities to report this scam, ironic because he "claimed" he works there.


I'm sure he works there and is doing the typical timeshare BS.

When you buy a timeshare, you only get what is deeded to you or written into the contract.  99% of contracts will specify that benefits can be changed at any time.  I could, as a random reseller on the internet, tell you that if you buy 2 of my timeshares for an inflated price, I'll let you use 3 more for free.  I can write it into the contract to make it official, or I can take my chances that you won't read the 30 pages and not put it in there at all.  I can also write in the contract that I can cancel the free weeks any time I want to if I decide to.  I would be making the same offer that the salesman is making to you.  

While the sales offer sound legit, it also sounds like a bad idea.
P.S. Ask if there are any fees of any kind when using the "free" weeks.


----------



## Dakota Bob (Feb 28, 2014)

presley said:


> I'm sure he works there and is doing the typical timeshare BS.
> 
> When you buy a timeshare, you only get what is deeded to you or written into the contract.  99% of contracts will specify that benefits can be changed at any time.  I could, as a random reseller on the internet, tell you that if you buy 2 of my timeshares for an inflated price, I'll let you use 3 more for free.  I can write it into the contract to make it official, or I can take my chances that you won't read the 30 pages and not put it in there at all.  I can also write in the contract that I can cancel the free weeks any time I want to if I decide to.  I would be making the same offer that the salesman is making to you.
> 
> ...




How do you know that a week you buy on eBay isn't a time bomb waiting to explode the MFs?    Maybe the fees are so high up front and lesser afterward to curb subsequent eBay purchases?  The reduced MFs may be the icing on the cake?  I dunno.  I am just glad he's not breathing down my kneck to make a decision.  I have time.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 28, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> How do you know that a week you buy on eBay isn't a time bomb waiting to explode the MFs?    Maybe the fees are so high up front and lesser afterward to curb subsequent eBay purchases.  The reduced MFs may be the icing on the cake?  I dunno.  I am just glad he's not breathing down my kneck to make a decision.  I have time.



Faith, I guess. But with Grandview, (a) it's in the desert- no hurricanes or salt breeze to decay it. (b) It's relatively new and concrete. (c) it has a history of reasonable MF. That's pretty good assurance.

Trying to curb eBay purchases is like shoveling sand against the tide. One thing to be aware of buying a resale in Nevada- the right of rescission DOES NOT APPLY TO RESALES!

Again. A salesman DOES NOT have the ability to set MF. It's set by the developer if they have loaded the board, or by the HOA after the resort is 'mature' and the developer turns his interest over to an independent HOA.

One thing is certain. You 'dunno'. 

Stick around here. Learn. Give it 6 months before you lay out your hard earned money. Trust us, the decision you make in 6 months will be different than the one you'd make now.

Jim


----------



## Dakota Bob (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's a couple excerpts of our conversation:


Me:
Do you get a deal on maintainance fees when you have several weeks? 

Him:
699 per 6 weeks 

Me:
One more question, how easily does VV exchange?  Dad's sister has a place in Florida.  Plus friends have winter homes there.  They would definately want to go there in Jan.

Him:
Very easy let me know and I'll help you exchange


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> How do you know that a week you buy on eBay isn't a time bomb waiting to explode the MFs?    Maybe the fees are so high up front and lesser afterward to curb subsequent eBay purchases?  The reduced MFs may be the icing on the cake?  I dunno.  I am just glad he's not breathing down my kneck to make a decision.  I have time.



That isn't how maintenance fees work.  They are set by the HOA - not the salesman, and everyone who owns the same unit, pays the same fee.  They don't fluctuate from deal to deal, or owner to owner.


----------



## presley (Feb 28, 2014)

Dakota Bob, you need to get that in writing.  Don't sign anything that doesn't have that in writing.    I'm trusting that your particular Timeshare will follow written instructions unlike the Westgate in Las Vegas.


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> Me:
> Do you get a deal on maintainance fees when you have several weeks?
> 
> Him:
> ...



If someone told you that the MF would be $699 for all 6 weeks, it sounds like someone posing as a timeshare salesman. Do you know who you are really dealing with?

Here's some secret info I don't want anyone else here to read. If you want to stay at VV in Florida in January, join rci. In mid November, start looking for"last call" vacations. They are available for less than $300 per week.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd make a small unspecified wager that it's $699 PER WEEK if you own 6. That MAY be a small discount from the standard 1 BR MF for owners of 1 week.

But that's just a guess.


----------



## Dakota Bob (Mar 1, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I'd make a small unspecified wager that it's $699 PER WEEK if you own 6. That MAY be a small discount from the standard 1 BR MF for owners of 1 week.
> 
> But that's just a guess.



Standard 1 br. MF is $350/wk.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 1, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> Standard 1 br. MF is $350/wk.



REALLY! That's a bargain- if it's for annual use. I knew Grandview has some MF/RCI Point ratios in the $.0075 vicinity which is waaaay less than my RCI Points cost.


----------



## Dakota Bob (Mar 1, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> REALLY! That's a bargain- if it's for annual use. I knew Grandview has some MF/RCI Point ratios in the $.0075 vicinity which is waaaay less than my RCI Points cost.




How often do these MFs increase?  Not considering anything to do with the proposed deal, just in general.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 1, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> How often do these MFs increase?  Not considering anything to do with the proposed deal, just in general.



Figure about 5% increase a year. It's in the contract. Then if they fall behind or need big expenses (roof, hurricane/fire damage etc) they put in a Supplemental Assessment. SAs can be just a few hundreds or they can be thousands per week. One Hawaii TS recently had water intrusion under roofs and the bill was iirc $6,000. And owners couldn't sell or anything until it was paid. 

These things are why it's important to have an HOA that doesn't cheapskate maintenance or insurance. It's for the owners' protection even if MFs are a little higher.


----------



## Dakota Bob (Mar 1, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Figure about 5% increase a year. It's in the contract. Then if they fall behind or need big expenses (roof, hurricane/fire damage etc) they put in a Supplemental Assessment. SAs can be just a few hundreds or they can be thousands per week. One Hawaii TS recently had water intrusion under roofs and the bill was iirc $6,000. And owners couldn't sell or anything until it was paid.
> 
> These things are why it's important to have an HOA that doesn't cheapskate maintenance or insurance. It's for the owners' protection even if MFs are a little higher.



What happens when your resort becomes in extreme disrepair to the point it is no longer viable or is leveled?  Does that even happen?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 1, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> What happens when your resort becomes in extreme disrepair to the point it is no longer viable or is leveled?  Does that even happen?



Not often enough to be a concern. I may have heard of it 1-2 times over the years. If that happens it's an old TS with an old owner controlled HOA, and they agree that the land under it is worth more than the place, they sell to a developer, split the proceeds among the owners and walk away.

I should say, a responsible HOA will never let one get into that kind of disrepair.


----------



## vckempson (Mar 1, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I'd make a small unspecified wager that it's $699 PER WEEK if you own 6. That MAY be a small discount from the standard 1 BR MF for owners of 1 week.
> 
> But that's just a guess.





Dakota Bob said:


> Standard 1 br. MF is $350/wk.



I think the salesperson did in deed mean $699 per week.  A 1 bdrm is 1/2 of a unit.  All the units there are 2 bdrm lockoffs.  When you buy a 1 bdrm you're buying 1/2 of a unit.  When getting a 2 bdrm unit, you still can use each half separately at different times.

I'll bet it's $699 for three 2 bdrm units.  One could easily see that slip and the confusion.  It's quite possible that it wasn't even intentionally misleading.

As for MF's Bob,  think of a TS like a Condo association.  Over the years they need to cover the ongoing costs and add a little to reserves to cover capital improvement on ageing infrastructure and furnishings.  They estimate the costs and proportionately split it up amongst the owners. How you became an owner is irrelevant.  It is what it is.

Over the years, it's when they don't collect enough in reserves for big things that there are problems.  In those cases, there is usually a special assessment (one time larger payment) to pay for things that they don't have enough money for.  While those aren't exactly rare, they aren't exactly common either.  Out of eight different TS's that I've owned over a dozen years, I've never had a special assessment.  It's really the luck of the draw, but they just don't happen that often.  BTW, it is incredibly, incredibly rare that a TS goes defunct.  So rare that I don't even see that as a risk to even think about.


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 1, 2014)

On ebay I found 5 completed listings for Vacation Village at Parkway 2 bedroom lockoffs. All had MF at $768. redweeks4less had four, cybernaut had one where he separated the MF and taxes. MF = $629, taxes = $139

So, $350 for each half per week might have been a good figure a few years ago.


----------



## Dakota Bob (Mar 1, 2014)

vckempson said:


> I think the salesperson did in deed mean $699 per week.  A 1 bdrm is 1/2 of a unit.  All the units there are 2 bdrm lockoffs.  When you buy a 1 bdrm you're buying 1/2 of a unit.  When getting a 2 bdrm unit, you still can use each half separately at different times.
> 
> I'll bet it's $699 for three 2 bdrm units.  One could easily see that slip and the confusion.  It's quite possible that it wasn't even intentionally misleading.
> 
> ...




Standard rate for two bedrooms is 699 for 1 week, or 2100 for 3 weeks.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 1, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> ... The thing that's got me thinking is the MFs.  They are $350/week.  He offered me $700/6 weeks.  That would save me $1400/year.  Are 6 consecutive weeks worth something?  I hope to work my way into 12 weeks eventually.



This statement is very suspect.  The saleman cannot and will not set your MFs for you.  Keep in mind also that everyone's MFs are constantly on the rise.

Along with what others are telling you I will say that this statement my the sales person is and outright lie to get you to buy from him.  You've already shown to him that you are more than willing to pay over 5,000 times what your timeshare can be had for elsewhere.


----------



## Dakota Bob (Mar 1, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> This statement is very suspect.  The saleman cannot and will not set your MFs for you.  Keep in mind also that everyone's MFs are constantly on the rise.
> 
> Along with what others are telling you I will say that this statement my the sales person is and outright lie to get you to buy from him.  You've already shown to him that you are more than willing to pay over 5,000 times what your timeshare can be had for elsewhere.



Maybe it's not the salesman.  Maybe the developer or HOA sees some value in buyers who make an actual investment in them vs. swapping on eBay, and discount accordingly?  Why not let eBay traders pay the bulk of the MFs and allow real investors who forked out real money enjoy the real benefits?


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 1, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> Maybe it's not the salesman.  Maybe the developer or HOA sees some value in buyers who make an investment in them vs. swapping on eBay, and discount accordingly?  Why not let eBay traders pay the bulk of the MFs and allow real investors who forked out real money enjoy the real benefits?



Others with more legal knowledge will be able to answer this better but it doesn't work that way.  

If you buy a unit from the developer and I buy the exact same unit on eBay, we will pay the same MFs.  

Timeshare world is in a mess as it is, could you imagine the developer setting the MF rates rather than the HOA?  How long do you think it would take for me to walk away from my unit if I knew you were paying 1/5 of what I pay?


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 1, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> Maybe it's not the salesman.  Maybe the developer or HOA sees some value in buyers who make an investment in them vs. swapping on eBay, and discount accordingly?  Why not let eBay traders pay the bulk of the MFs and allow real investors who forked out real money enjoy the real benefits?



This statement shows that you don't have even a basic understanding of how timeshares are organized and function.

There are relately few sales on ebay for any particular resort. Where the timeshare is purchased has absolutely nothing to do with the MF.

I strongly suggest that you further explore this site to obtain some basic knowledge before making a further commitment that you will regret.

Timeshares are easy to buy but can be difficult to give away.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 1, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> Maybe it's not the salesman.  Maybe the developer or HOA sees some value in buyers who make an investment in them vs. swapping on eBay, and discount accordingly?  Why not let eBay traders pay the bulk of the MFs and allow real investors who forked out real money enjoy the real benefits?



You have already been told that thats not the way this stuff works.  

It doesnt matter how you get an ownership,  all the expenses of running the place are shared according to the schedule developed at the time the place became a timeshare. The condo docs are on file at the local courthouse for your review.. Neither the developer  nor the hoa can change these documents at will.  and certainly not the salesman

By the way a person that forks over real money to buy a timeshare from a developer, is not a real investor any more than a timeshare is a real investment.  The guy that believes the salesman can better be thought of as a victim...he's been hustled


----------



## Dakota Bob (Mar 1, 2014)

I would be willing to bet that the contract reads that any concessions made would be void upon new ownership in a resale.

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 1, 2014)

Does Grandview sell triennials? If so, I am almost certain that is where the $699 for 6 weeks is coming from. And the OP is going to pay $5500 per unit for this privilege.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 1, 2014)

Yep, TUG search appears to confirm they sell triennials there. There is NO free lunch, especially when purchasing from sales weasels. Dakota bob, please take folks' advice and stop entertaining a retail purchase when now you know about the resale market.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 1, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> Maybe it's not the salesman.  Maybe the developer or HOA sees some value in buyers who make an* actual investment *in them vs. swapping on eBay, and discount accordingly?  Why not let eBay traders pay the bulk of the MFs and allow *real investors* who forked out real money enjoy the real benefits?



Bob, with all due respect, ALL timeshare salesmen know that retail buyers are marks. Suckers. Fools. I don't know how we can stress this. THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A RETAIL BUYER AND A RESALE BUYER BUT THE COST!

And that said, *NO TIMESHARE IS AN INVESTMENT*!

Jim


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sometimes there are differences.  But they are usually trinkets.  The 2 free bonus weeks you got with your first purchase are examples.  Grandview buys them in bulk and probably doesn't pay more than $10 per week.  You asked how they are different from Last call.  Not really that much different.  When last call weeks are full price, the bonus cert MAY save you $40.  At least every other month RCI has sales and you can often buy the same week for less than using your "very valuable developer gift" of a bonus week.  Other types of perks given to those who buy multiple retail weeks would be late check out "when available" This doesn't cost the developer anything.  They might provide a special line to check in faster.  Again something that really doesn't cost them anything.  Upgrades are another perk.  If a 2 br is open x number of days before check in (may have sat vacant anyway) they will upgrade the multi week (VIP) to the larger unit.  Since it is fairly last minute they do it since they don't think they would have sold the empty unit anyway.  Again at minimal cost to the developer.  

There are plenty of grandview owners and vacation village owners here and even some who bought retail before learning about TUG and resales.  No one has reported that significantly reduced MF's was an actual benefit of purchasing retail. What has been reported many many times is that 90% or more of what the sales people said was not entirely true and that much of what was said was flat out untrue. 

As reported in an earlier post, you have to be especially careful of Nevada resales because if they slip you in a resale week then you don't even get the luxury of any rescission period.  The person you have been communicating with definitely sounds like he sells for grandview but he also could be a salesman who buys some resales on the side for $1 and then contacts those he knows bought retail and is now offering this "great deal"


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 1, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> I would be willing to bet that the contract reads that any concessions made would be void upon new ownership in a resale.
> 
> Thank you all for your input.



 Dakota Bob, ask the salesman point blank if the use of these units is annual or once every three years. I would be willing to bet that the contract reads once every three years. So on an annualized basis your $5500 "deal" is really valued at $16.5k per unit. Yikes.


----------



## vckempson (Mar 1, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> I would be willing to bet that the contract reads that any concessions made would be void upon new ownership in a resale.
> 
> Thank you all for your input.



Every person who's responding to you is very knowledgeable and savvy when it comes to TS's.  If you doubt what we're telling you, then ask for a contract and post it.  We'll then pick it apart and you'll quickly see that everything we're indicating is accurate.

We have no agenda but to save you from making an incredibly costly, bad mistake


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 1, 2014)

Dakota Bob said:


> I would be willing to bet that the contract reads that any concessions made would be void upon new ownership in a resale.



I'll take that bet. Wastegate discriminates against resale owners, but of the many Grandview owners here, no one has reported any difference between retail and resale costs and benefits.

We honestly have no dog in this fight or axe to grind. We just like to see timeshare owners get the most from their ownerships and not fall for the lies of the developer's sales staff.

If you don't want the information, don't post questions. Especially don't ask questions then refute the answers.

It's your money. Spend it any way you want, but we are telling you that with TSs resale is exactly the same thing as retail. AND I might add, there is no such thing as a 'new' timeshare. Whether you buy it from eBay or the developer, someone slept in the bed, ate off the dishes, sat on the furniture the day before you arrive, and someone else will do the same things the day you leave. They are all used.

Jim


----------

